# 2010 Altima Sound System



## RM938 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm interested in buying a 2010 Altima, but if someone could give me a decent review on how the stock sound system is that'd be great. I used to have a 2009 Mitsubishi Lancer and the stock sound system was great it even came with a sub in the trunk.

Please give me some ideas.


----------

